# Leitungskapazität und aktuelle Datenrate



## charly360 (11. Juni 2014)

Fritz Box 7270
Windows 7 home premium 64 bit
Dsl 16000 bei O2

Hallo, ich habe  heute, nach mehreren Sync. Unterbrechungen,  festgestellt, dass die
Werte der Leitungskapazität und der aktuellen Datenrate plötzlich  von über 17000kbit/s auf ca. 10000 kbit/s gesunken sind (s. Screenshot). Woran kann das liegen, und würde ein Trennen der Box vom Strom die Qualität der Verbindung wieder  positiv verändern?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Juni 2014)

Hi charly360 und Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum,

da du auch noch einen Haufen FEC und CRC Fehler hast, würde ich die Box mal für ca 15 Minuten vom Splitter trennen oder ausstecken und danach mal weiter beobachten. Wenns nicht Besser wird, dann beim Provider anrufen.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## charly360 (12. Juni 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe heute wieder normale Werte, ich war anscheinend zu ungeduldig! Im Screenshot die aktuellen Werte.
Viel Spass beim Fussball wünscht charly


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Juni 2014)

Hi,

freut mich dass es wieder besser geht 
Die Fehler sind meiner Meinung nach zwar immer noch im bedenklichen Bereich, aber solange die Geschwindigkeit passt ist es gut. Wenn die Probleme demnächst häufiger auftreten ruf einfach mal bei Hotline an und lass die Leitung messen.

Grüße,
BK


----------

